# One off Skiffs



## Capt Ren Stanley (Dec 27, 2016)

Anyone out there build or have built one off skiffs? this isnthe second one Im finishing up with. Id like to see some other folk's builds if they have...
Thanks,
Ren
www.serenityflyfishing.com


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

That's a good looking boat. I have built strip built kayaks, canoe/pirogues, and have been thinking about building a one person "skiff" - If I had a big enough shop, I'd go for something like this.

There's just something about "Yeah, I built this"....

What does it weigh?
Did you use 1/4 ply for the sheathing?
Bunch of other questions, but will leave it at that...


----------



## Capt Ren Stanley (Dec 27, 2016)

This is 5/8" divinycell foam core planked. The entire skiff is foam core, no wood. She weighs approximately 650-700lbs





Stickbow said:


> That's a good looking boat. I have built strip built kayaks, canoe/pirogues, and have been thinking about building a one person "skiff" - If I had a big enough shop, I'd go for something like this.
> 
> There's just something about "Yeah, I built this"....
> 
> ...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice work. Really looks good. I am just getting started on a one off. Transom form is the only thing I have cut so far. How much do you think your cap weighs? Is it dcell?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've built a few. I've been beating up the Plytanic, using her for way more then she was designed, for 6 or so years, soon she will meet her end and I'll move on to another project.


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-the-plytanic.16663/page-2


----------

